# Межпозвоночные грыжи - об операциях



## нетребко (9 Окт 2007)

Здравствуйте! у меня тоже межпозвоночные грыжи 13 мм и 5 мм а мне всего 26 лет. нейрохирург направляет на операцию, и скорей всего я ее сделаю, так как просто больше не возможно мучиться от боли.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Окт 2007)

*Грыжа межпозвонковых дисков*

И не надо переживать. Всё будет хорошо. Надо будет, конечно, постараться и потерпеть!
Какой тип операции и где?


----------



## нетребко (9 Окт 2007)

*Грыжа межпозвонковых дисков*

Из поликлиники направили в госпиталь, там нашему невропатологу удаляли грыжу и ничего, нормально ходит после операции, я, конечно, по началу боялась, сама медик и была на операциях, и не раз, но врач говорит - это единственный выход, потому что боли не прекращаются и спать не могу, ногу сводит, мануальную терапию делала в течении трех недель, боль немного спала, но не прошла, больше 1 кг. поднимать не могу - боли усиливаются, может, конечно, со временем пройдет, хотя я уже 7 лет перебиваюсь от ремиссии к обострению, а обострение такое, что я с кровати встать не могу.

Добавлено через 4 минуты 
Так может все таки есть смысл в операции, я уже все узнала, как будет проходить операция какие могут быть последствия, кровообращение в малом тазу уже нарушено, пугают миомой матки, параличем, хотя кто что говорит, многие говорят, что операцию делать не надо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Окт 2007)

*Грыжа межпозвонковых дисков*

Какой тип операции и где?


----------



## нетребко (9 Окт 2007)

*Грыжа межпозвонковых дисков*

Медицинский госпиталь ветеранов войны, находится на волгоградском проспекте, операция обычная под общим наркозом, звонила в госпиталь Бурденко, там такая операция стоит 60 тыс. 

Добавлено через 5 часов 26 минут 
Можно было и ответить.


----------



## Helen (9 Окт 2007)

*Грыжа межпозвонковых дисков*



> Так может все таки есть смысл в операции, я уже все узнала как будет проходить операция какие могут быть последствия, кровообращение в малом тазу уже нарушено, пугают меомой матки, параличем, хотя кто что говорит, многие говорят что операцию делать не надо.



Решающим голосом в таком серьезном вопросе, как выбор тактики лечения - оперативный или консервативный - не может бый совет удаленного специалиста, и последнее слово всегда остается за самим пациентом. Однако выраженный болевой синдром, не поддающийся консервативной терапии (полное отсутствие положительной динамики) является одним из показаний к оперативному лечению.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (9 Окт 2007)

*Грыжа межпозвонковых дисков*

извините за подобный вопрос, но разница в стоимости между Бурденко и госпиталем значительная?


----------



## нетребко (9 Окт 2007)

*Грыжа межпозвонковых дисков*

Значительная в чем? Там же эти деньги дам хирургу на лапу, а там клинике.   И не факт, что мне операцию сделают лучше,  а у меня сыну 7  лет, я только и думаю о нем, к тому же я уже договорилась с врачом.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Окт 2007)

*Грыжа межпозвонковых дисков*



> Добавлено через 5 часов 26 минут
> Можно было и ответить.


Тут все практикующие врачи, они ещё и на работу ходят.

Госпиталь ветеранов войнв знаю, отзывы хорошие. Врачи умелые. Не переживайте всё будет хорошо!


----------



## Ell (10 Окт 2007)

*Грыжа межпозвонковых дисков*



нетребко написал(а):


> там же эти деньги дам хирургу на лапу, а там клиники.   и не факт что мне операцию сделают лучше,  а у меня сыну 7  мет я только и думаю о нем, к тому же я уже договорилась с врачем.



Я не буду говорить о русском языке даже. Я скажу одно - пока есть вот это "на лапу" - не надо ждать положительного исхода.
Вы сами провоцируете совдеп в "лучшем" его проявлении. И не факт, что вас спасёт операция. 
Прошу прощения за прямоту.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (10 Окт 2007)

*Грыжа межпозвонковых дисков*



нетребко написал(а):


> Так может все таки есть смысл в операции, я уже все узнала как будет проходить операция какие могут быть последствия, кровообращение в малом тазу уже нарушено, пугают меомой матки, параличем



Даааа????
А кто пугает? Нейрохирург направляющий вас на оперативное лечение?
Коллеги, вас не смущает такое информирование пациентки? Я не стал бы оперироваться у врача, который проводит такую агитационную компанию (я в принципе не стал бы оперироваться ).


----------

